# Edmonton iPhone 4 Lines



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well Edmontonians, Southgate or WEM?

Having waited lines at both these locations, I can offer some positives and negatives:

WEM is open 24 hours. This may or may not guarantee an encounter with a hobo or two. However, there is accessible power and *perhaps* WiFi. Chairs and tables are not guaranteed.

Southgate Centre however is not open 24 hours, but during the store opening they made an exception and put a few security guards on duty, and it's unclear whether or not they'll be doing this again (so be prepared to wait outdoors.) However there is easily accessible chairs and tables, but power outlets are scarce (We managed to run three extension cords from a vending machine's outlet.)

I'll go to Southgate if it's confirmed to be open during the night - If not, then WEM it is.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

I was thinking WEM around 6am, just have to figure out if I want a new 3 year contact or buy it unlocked for $799. Anyone else thinking of buying the unlocked version. Should hold up it resale value to sell next year if a iphone 5 is released. I really like having the newest iphone.


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

About eight in line at WEM. This is definitely the place to be, rather than Southgate.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Hawk2416 said:


> About eight in line at WEM. This is definitely the place to be, rather than Southgate.


WHAT! 8 already? Wow I was thinking about heading over there about 6AM, were you there last time? do you think I have a shot at getting one at that time?

Arg have to get one tomorrow but don't want to be in line for 6 hours to not get a phone.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

From what I understand the Apple stores will have plenty. I've heard enough to last maybe a couple of days. All of Friday for sure. So don't worry too much.
Line at WEM is now about 25 people.
Arriving at 6am and you'll be fine.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

If anyone is inline at WEM, can you please post how many people in line?


----------



## Hawk2416 (Jan 19, 2008)

sands989 said:


> if anyone is inline at wem, can you please post how many people in line?


29.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow, that's crazy early!


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

Its 11:30 now. Southgate line is growing. @ 8:30, there were 6 peeps. Its 11:30 now.


----------



## IAmCanadian (Jan 15, 2009)

Loving your dedication fellow Crazies! I, however, am resting well tonight in hopes of lucking out later in the day. Watch out for the mall rats.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

its 5:21 AM now. I am going to make a video of the unveiling. Its very exciting!

THINK DIFFERENT!


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

[email protected]! FREAKIN AWESOME! I was there for the unveiling! It was * THE* happening of the summer! 100s of peeps at Southgate! FREE Coffee and cookies from starbucks. 

I am currently uploading the 3 vids I made. 

*They cheered and clapped everyone in! Man, I love APPLE!*


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

[email protected]! Southgate was freakin awesome!!! 100s of peeps in line. The APPLE employees clapped everyone in and had a BIG cheer to open up the store. SO MUCH ENERGY IN THE MALL!! And I got it all on video. 

MAN< I LOVE APPLE!!!


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

My vid of the mythical iPhone unveiling!

YouTube - Southgate July 30th iPhone 4 unveiling!


----------

